# Dimming Aquarium Lights



## rf53

I have a glass top and a single tube fluorescent light strip over the aquarium. I am certain that the light (15w) is too bright and I want to find a way to dim it. I have read that you can't dim fluorescent bulbs, but even if that is wrong, I am looking for a low cost solution.

Right now the only thing I can think of is to put some window tint film over the area of the glass top where the light strip sits. Another solution might be to cut out a plastic strip of colored plastic and attach it to the bottom of the light strip. Since fluorescent light runs pretty cool there would be little chance of melting the film or plastic.

Has anyone out there tackled this issue? If so, what did you do?


----------



## stoopkid

You are correct, attempting to dim a florescent bulb will only shorten it's lifespan and burn our the ballast.

Keep in mind that regardless of how cool the lights run, any light that is not allowed to escape is going to be converted into heat, the light doesn't just go away. If you do try to filter the light, I would pay close attention to it for a while to make sure no parts are overheating. Make sure you are not covering any ventilation.


----------



## rf53

stoopkid said:


> You are correct, attempting to dim a florescent bulb will only shorten it's lifespan and burn our the ballast.
> 
> Keep in mind that regardless of how cool the lights run, any light that is not allowed to escape is going to be converted into heat, the light doesn't just go away. If you do try to filter the light, I would pay close attention to it for a while to make sure no parts are overheating. Make sure you are not covering any ventilation.


Well it would seem then that the right course of action should be to cover the glass top area where the light sits with window tint film. This film is made to be used on car and house windows that are exposed to the sun. The film should not be affected by any heat created by the fluorescent bulb.

You would think someone would have produced an adapter for these lights to dim and/or provide a different color for the aquarium light... different shades of blue, gold, etc. that would soften the light and make the aquarium look more attractive...

Hmmm? Should I rush to the patent office?


----------



## stoopkid

I'm worried more about the light fixture itself than the film. Just make sure you keep an eye on it. Have you tried looking for different bulbs?


----------



## rf53

stoopkid said:


> I'm worried more about the light fixture itself than the film. Just make sure you keep an eye on it. Have you tried looking for different bulbs?


I'm not sure you need to be worried about that. Aqueon makes this glass cover and light strip combination which is intended to be used together. The glass top covers the aquarium. The light strip, which houses a fluorescent bulb, fits on top of the back end of glass cover. How would adding tint film to the glass affect the fixture?


----------



## stoopkid

Window tint doesn't make light vanish, it converts it into heat (conservation of energy). If the light fixture is resting right on top of the tinted glass, or even somewhere near it, that extra heat is going to have some kind of effect on it. I don't know if it would be a significant effect,which is why I simply suggest you monitor it at first.


----------



## DigitalBuddha

Tint sheets cost 10 dollars if I am remembering right. And some also require dish soap to apply ( I know this because I once bought it at walmart for my ****ty car and never ended up using it because of the ridiculous directions haha) I wouldn't put dish soap any where near my tank. For 10-20 dollars you can probably get a nice light at your local fish store that would suit your needs. Good luck!


----------



## rf53

DigitalBuddha said:


> Tint sheets cost 10 dollars if I am remembering right. And some also require dish soap to apply ( I know this because I once bought it at walmart for my ****ty car and never ended up using it because of the ridiculous directions haha) I wouldn't put dish soap any where near my tank. For 10-20 dollars you can probably get a nice light at your local fish store that would suit your needs. Good luck!


If soap is used in the application, I'm not sure this is an issue. The tint would go on the top of the glass enclosure. The top is not affected by condensation and remains dry 100% of the time. 

As for a new light, this is a new light, and it works great with the glass top. What I am looking to do is diffuse it so that the aquarium is not lit up so brightly. If I could find a lower watt fluorescent bulb, that would do it, but I can't.


----------



## Gregory

What I used is a fabric called Gossamer, its the stuff you see under sofas. Cut it to size and the dimming effect can be adjusted with layers or cutting short from the ends to fit your glass. Heat build up is not an issue. I cut mine about 3 inches short to dim my tank the way I like it, and the width exact.


----------



## majerah1

Can I ask why you think it would be too bright?


----------



## rf53

majerah1 said:


> Can I ask why you think it would be too bright?


Well, my first clue is that it is very bright. Kidding aside, it is a 10g aquarium I have set up for my son. I added the glass top and light strip to avoid the condensation that builds up under a regular hood with an incandescent light (dangerous). The set-up is great, but the fluorescent light (T-8, 15w, 18" bulb) gives the aquarium a cold and unnatural appearance. Additionally, I read that some of the fish we plan to stock prefer dimmer surroundings. 

I believe I may have found the solution that will dim the light a bit and give the aquarium a more natural look. A tube guard colored fluorescent light sleeve. They can be cut down to the right length, and they come in a number of colors so you can give your aquarium a more natural and soothing appearance. You have to order the right diameter size (T-5, T-8, T-12) to get the correct fit. Then simply cut the guard to the right length. For about $4, it is worth a shot.


Amazon.com: 48 in. - T8 - Light Blue - Tube Guard with End Caps - Colored Plastic Lamp Sleeve: Home Improvement


----------



## majerah1

You can get bulbs in warm light too, at places like Walmart. You just need the size. 

On fish liking dimmer areas, look into Indian Almond leaves, natural driftwood or any other form of Blackwater extract. You can make it a nice light tea tinge.


----------



## ryanpb

You could just introduce duckweed, it's a small floating freshwater plant. Many consider it a pest, I know they throw most of it away at my LFS, if you can find a store that has it they may give you some free, or cheap. It would filter out a lot of the light, and if you're not growing live plants wouldnt hurt.


----------



## rf53

rf53 said:


> I have a glass top and a single tube fluorescent light strip over the aquarium. I am certain that the light (15w) is too bright and I want to find a way to dim it. I have read that you can't dim fluorescent bulbs, but even if that is wrong, I am looking for a low cost solution.
> 
> Right now the only thing I can think of is to put some window tint film over the area of the glass top where the light strip sits. Another solution might be to cut out a plastic strip of colored plastic and attach it to the bottom of the light strip. Since fluorescent light runs pretty cool there would be little chance of melting the film or plastic.
> 
> Has anyone out there tackled this issue? If so, what did you do?


Bump...

I read that lights in the yellow/red spectrum promote algae growth, while lights in the blue/purple spectrum will stop algae from growing. Is a fluorescent light in the yellow/red spectrum? If so, will a blue fluorescent tube guard over the light curb algae growth in a tank?

This is way out of my area of expertise...


----------



## majerah1

What does the bulb say on the K rating?


----------



## rlterry79

Couldn't you just use the minimum wattage needed for the plants then use LEDs for the rest of the light?

Edit: Nevermind seems you have to much light. I guess they don't make lights lower than 15w?


----------



## nate2005

If you are still looking for a solution I stumbled across another
Forum thread where they used door/Window screen. Might be something to check out.


----------



## rtmaston

i know you said low cost but why not go to petsmart or petco and get you a led light.i know marineland has one that will fit a 10 gallon for around 40 bucks or so.the led light will make your fish more colorful.the led light will last 10 years and wont lose the brightness over time.it will cost less to run it.good luck on what you do.


----------



## dawgthis

Perhaps raising the hood/lights 3 to 4 inches above the water would help? U will have to do more frequent water changes but it does let heat escape while ur fauna still gets proper light....I am trying the same thing right now....not sure if it works yet but no epic failure so far...I have a 16 gallon bowfront that I'm attempting to do semi-black water so...7 days in and only 2 collateral minnow casualties. I hope u get ur lights the way u want them! Aquari-On!
PO'B


----------



## jim532

I know this is an older thread but just saw it today. Another option is to use gel sheets that are used in movie production. They stand up to the heat of the lights used in film and television production. Lee filters and Roscoe are 2 brands I know of. They both make some for the purpose of softening the intensity of the light.


----------

